# Moving to Girona?



## greengrass1972 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello everyone
Well looks like I may have the chance of a job in Girona.
If anyone has any information about the area, eg where to rent, schools, colleges, what its like living there, any language problems, I would be most thankful.

Cheers

Colin Smith


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

greengrass1972 said:


> Hello everyone
> Well looks like I may have the chance of a job in Girona.
> If anyone has any information about the area, eg where to rent, schools, colleges, what its like living there, any language problems, I would be most thankful.
> 
> ...



Hi Colin,

What part of Girona ?

In general it's a beautiful part of the country but I'll need to know what area within Girona before I can attempt to answer your questions.

I can say that living here is non comparable to the UK but for good reasons only.


----------



## greengrass1972 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi thanks for your reply
It's a golf course called PGA Catalunya Resort in an area called Caldes de Malavella.
Thanks for your help
Cheers
Colin


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Just to say we stopped off there once when we were visiting Gaudi's house and we thought it was a lovely place.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

greengrass1972 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply
> It's a golf course called PGA Catalunya Resort in an area called Caldes de Malavella.
> Thanks for your help
> Cheers
> Colin



Hi Colin.

I'm not familiar with that area.

All I can tell you is that the annual climate is lovely and the area is very sparsely populated. 

Girona centre itself is beautiful. Very clean, big and open.

Your area seems close enough to the coast too and the coast is nice around that area.

The language is a problem only in that you have to learn it.

From what I've been told by locals (and local ex pats) this part of Spain has not been hit as badly by the recession at other parts. It certainly seems like a fairly wealthy area to me. 

I don't think you'll find as many English speakers in that area as you would in other parts of Spain so learning the language will be important. I think the further North you go and the further inland you go the less English speakers you will meet.

The pace of life is great and you can forget about traffic jams. 

I think the only people (with sense) moving here now have jobs lined up.

So I suppose it all depends on what you want.

Many people on here will give you their own pros and cons but for me it's a much better place to live than the UK. 

I'm sorry my information is fairly general and not very specific to your area but I think I'm right about the region.

I'm sure you'll get the chance to check it out before you make any decision and if you have any other questions that you think I can help with then feel free to ask.

Be good.

Danny


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Girona city is a beautiful place. Great climate. Good rail connections to Barcelona. Catalan is more widely used here than in any other part of Catalyuna.


----------



## bertuela (Jan 28, 2016)

greengrass1972 said:


> Hello everyone
> Well looks like I may have the chance of a job in Girona.
> If anyone has any information about the area, eg where to rent, schools, colleges, what its like living there, any language problems, I would be most thankful.
> 
> ...


Hello Colin,

I know this message is on a very very old thread.. but ... I'll explain... it seems I entered this forum looking for the very same information you were back in 2013.. I may have lined up a job in girona, more specifically in pga resort... And was looking for threads about girona, living there etc, so I had to ask... did you ever move there? i see you are in france now, do you have any word of advice for me? if you ever went to the pga catalunya, that is ..

hope all is well, and look forward to some reply,


----------

